# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  XR-3, mixed reality headset, Varjo, Helsinki, Southern Finland

## Airicist

Developer - Varjo

varjo.com/products/xr-3

----------


## Airicist

Varjo XR-1 augmented reality headset hands-on!

Published on Jun 4, 2019




> We go hands-on with the Varjo XR-1, a passthrough mixed-reality headset using Varjo's high-resolution VR-1 hybrid display. Chatting with Varjo's founder, we discuss the technology that allows for low latency passthrough augmented reality. Plus, we also go hands-on with Logitech's Ink Pilot Edition stylus designed for use in VR!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Varjo's VR headset could finally be ready to replace TVs and monitors"
The $10,000 reality-blending, mixed-reality XR-1 headset can make 4K TVs and Volvo cars appear out of nowhere, and create 2D monitors at will. I tried it first-hand.

by Scott Stein
December 16, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Varjo's lidar-enabled XR-3 VR headset shows where VR and AR are bound to blend"
The $5,000 pro-level headset boasts perfect retina-level eye resolution for training and more

by Scott Stein 
December 1, 2020

----------

